# Quebec Provincial Target Championships



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

*more info*

is this held in the same field that the Quebec Games were in. and does this infomation have to be filled out and given prior to competition

James


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

UltraEliteLover said:


> is this held in the same field that the Quebec Games were in. and does this infomation have to be filled out and given prior to competition
> 
> James


Yes and yes :wink:


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I will be there. It's on Magnus St, near the Main ST, in Gatineau. Here a link maps on Google: 45.495458,-75.647435


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I am back from Gatineau,with gold in master compound and gold in FCA Open in master compound. It was my best year in archery since 15 years.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

is this the shoot that canadians were not allowed to compete in.what i mean is the deliberate confusion which caused shooters from ontario only one day notice to prepare for this trip.the disorganizers of this shoot should be ashamed.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes it was that tounement. I heared that they didn't whant to refuse archers from Quebec because it was the Quebec Provincial and they had to many inscription from Quebec. On the field they had only 23 butts capacity. I am sur they are sorry for the inconvenient that it create.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

congrats on your win


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

Laughs
From what i was advised, registrations were extended to all...
Due to being Quebec provincials, quebec archers were given preferance.
The list of cut offs,was based on first come first serve until the targets were filled up.
Peruse the list, there were many Ontarian archers that particpated.
A wet time has had by all


----------

